# HELP! Wanting to set up 75g planted



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

wanted to set up a 75g planted tank (low tech) (low - moderate light) (upgrade from 29g low light)

- wondering best canister filter ( at what gph ) ( only want to set up one filter )

- best lighting fixture for 48" length 21" depth (wondering difference between 6500k and 10000k for plants what is more beneficial and what would be the best for photocynthesis without having to provide co2) prefer led? 

- best substrate for planted tank ( no sand, easy to clean, do i have to gravel vac dirt? yes I'm new! )

- will be a community semi agressive 

- will be transferring my fish i have in my 29g lightly - moderatly planted tank 
( fluval dirt capped with gravel)

i have seen opinions on the web, getting very discouraged in mixed opinions, and seeing prices for certain gear, so i have turned here.

also if anyone has what i need for sale pm me


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll tell you what I have on my 75g planted:
Eheim 2217 canister
Aquaticlife 48'' T5HO 2x54w. One 6500k, the other- roseate bulb. 10.000k is too white for plants. LEDs are tricky. Some are good, others not.
Seachem Fluorite red. I don't think it is the best but it is easy to vacuum (it is heavy, easy to make slopes with it, not good for cory fish because it has sharp edges)


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I use the Aquatic Life 48'' T5HO on my 75 gallon as well. I debated between the Eheim's and Fluval canister filters for a long time. I ended up getting the Fluval 406 because the media and parts were easier on the wallet.


----------



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info, just another question, I'm hearing gph should be 8x-10x aquarium size, personally I think that's ridiculous 75x 10 would mean I need 750 gph ???


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

flow depends on fish also. But you don't have to get all your flow from the filter. I use a rena xp3 canister filter on my 90 and I also use a maxijet 600 for extra circulation. More circulation is helpful in reducing dead spots helping to reduce GBA and keep waste flowing all around the tank to be picked up by the filter.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Pyrrolin's right on about using a circulation pump in addition to a filter. It can have many benefits, especially if you have fish that like a good current. 

I used a Hydor Nano in my 29G, as I had filter feeders in it that needed constant current. It worked very well and it could be aimed in pretty much any direction, so you can change it to suit the tank. I used to have it close to an end wall, aimed slightly down toward an the end wall and that bounced the current off in a way that seemed to suit all the shrimp and fishes in there. I even have a very small fountain pump in a 10G for the same reasons, filter feeders, and it works well too, though it's not nearly as versatile for positioning. It certainly seems to prevent anything from building up in any specific areas.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Just curious, but why not have a 2nd filter? If it is of different type, it can give you what the other one is lacking, and serves as a backup in case one fails. It allows you flexibility for fish bioload.

The Eheim 2217 which was recommended is a really great one (buy new if you can and have never bought one before), and that is what I use in my low light heavily planted tank.

As second filter, you can put an HOB, and I recommend the Aquaclear 110 for this (buy used, for like 50 - 60$ if you can). For water gph, this is what is going to increase it if you care about it. That said, some wont recommend HOB type in a highly controlled planted tank, and I guess if your fish bioload isn't much, you don't need it really....

good luck


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

same size tank, my setup is as follows

eheim pro 3 2075
aqua clear 110 HOB
one koralia evolution 550/600 powerhead
lots of flow in this tank as my livestock like it 

substrate is flourite black sand
finnex planted plus 48". This light is brighter than you think, I moved it up about 7" off the tank and grow less algae that way 

lots of crypts, ferns, mosses and wood
low tech, no co2, just excel and root tabs for the crypts.
10 amano shrimp, 8 kuhli loaches, 4 clown loaches, 6 botia historionica, 6 botia striata and a small school of pristella tetras. Everyone is happy, healthy and hungry


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

What Streeker02 has, except I am using the Coral life fixture - but I should have bought the Aquatic Life fixture. I have those on my saltwater tanks and love them. I have a pretty big bio load and the filters are able to keep up very well.


----------

